# Cannot install driver. No Intel (R) Adapter are present in computer



## VivekNagpur (Nov 12, 2014)

Hi, I have Intel Core i3 Desk top with DH61SA classic series mother board. I have installed Windows 2003 server os SP1. After installation it was found that Network adapter has not been installed. I used Intel Express Installer CD supplied with MB but final message was FAILED. Upon checking device managers ? appears on Ethernet.
There upon I searched internet for drivers for DH61SA MB for win 2003 server & found PRO2K3.exe on one of the site. Upon installing driver from this file a message Cannot install driver. No Intel (R) Adapter are present message appears. 

I am not in a position to crack the problem Kindly help me. I am herewith enclosing test file , genrrated after issuing dxdiag command & getting msinfo

PROBLEM devices :Ethernet Controller	PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1503&SUBSYS_20178086&REV_04\3&11583659&0&C8	
The drivers for this device are not installed.
file attached

Vivek Nagpur


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

hi did you try this one here https://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?DwnldID=18719&lang=eng&ProdId=3299


----------



## SkyStormKuja (Apr 6, 2012)

If the above-mentioned driver still does not work, then you can try 3DP Net, it usually works with most network adapters. 

_Note : Please try the original manufacturer's driver first(linked by Oscer1) , it is always better to use the driver designed for your chipset._


----------

